# Quake3 multiplayer



## Brutanas (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I installed ioquake3 on my freebsd pc. My kid is running quake3 on his small laptop with xubuntu.
To play multiplayer with him, I create the game and he try to connect, but it fails with the error on his game:
"Invalid game folder"

someone know why?
If I try to put the same pak0.pk3 on both computer, the error changes to:
"user interface is version 3, expected 6"

I just cannot show my kid how easy would be to kick his a... ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 22, 2018)

A few things to try:

Can you individually both run a game (i.e against bots) offline?
Are you both running ioquake3 (or is he running the original Quake III?). I think it needs to be the same client.
What version are they both? I think they will need to be the same version.
You might also want to try OpenArena (if getting the correct pk3 files is being fiddly). Or if you both have capable machines, run the in-browser Emscripten port (http://www.quakejs.com/).


----------



## Brutanas (Mar 23, 2018)

thanks for you reply.
yes, should be that we are running different flavours...
I solved the problem by the hard way... installed freebsd on his laptop... and that it... it works now!


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 23, 2018)

Brutanas said:


> I solved the problem by the hard way... installed freebsd on his laptop... and that it... it works now!


Heh, at first I thought that was a little extreme... But then I realised, No! Quake III is worth it!


----------



## hukadan (Mar 23, 2018)

Brutanas said:


> I just cannot show my kid how easy would be to kick his a... ;-)


You did solve your problem but you didn't tell us if you managed to kick his a.. . Did you ?


----------



## Brutanas (Mar 24, 2018)

Sure I did...
just for the record, I also did find a way to put it working... the solution is to go to http://ioquake3.org/get-it/, download it and install it manually. Then, put the same pak files on both machines and that's it. I test it on another machine and it works. But sure I prefer the extreme solution... at least I had a reason to convince him to change to freebsd... ;-)


----------

